
Sorry, graphene–borophene is the new wonder material that’s got everyone excited - zeristor
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613267/borophene-the-new-2d-material-taking-chemistry-by-storm/
======
ebg13
Typographic note for future headline writers: If your headline only parses
properly with line breaks, then it will probably cause confusion when someone
else links to you. I thought this article was going to be about a hybrid
material called "graphene-borophene" because there is minimal visual
difference between hyphens and an em dashes here.

~~~
ksaj
Not to mention the whole "sorry" smugness intended to make it sound like
graphene is now suddenly useless.

There is some overlap, but the practical use cases described seem more of a
more complementary nature. The novel attributes don't really seem to put these
two in competition.

And there is the expectation of more to come, since we can expect discoveries
into other substances that produce useful effects when treated and applied in
ways similar to graphene and now borophene.

------
anakha
Obligatory -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IfCUsBpR-I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2IfCUsBpR-I)

~~~
ksaj
I'm pretty sure this is only obligatory on Reddit and other related goof-off
sites.

